

Life as a hotel housekeeper in L.A.  - cwan
http://articles.latimes.com/2010/oct/14/business/la-fi-tourism-housekeeper-20101014

======
hugh3
Missing important information: how did she get to the US? If legally, how did
she manage to get a visa? If illegally, is INS enforcement really so lax
nowadays that she's happy to give her real name and place of employment to the
LA Times?

Otherwise, fairly dull and lacking in surprises.

~~~
thesethings
It said she visited on a vacation when she met her husband. It also said she
was a home owner, and had kids in college. Given the timeline, her legality is
not really an issue.

You're right it's not the best article. But the point of the article was to
profile what kinds of jobs tourism brings. Which in Los Angeles, is a very hot
issue.

"First in a series profiling people working in Southern California's No. 1
industry."

